# Baby monitors with temperature sensors



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well when the new arrival comes you like to get a few things one includes a monitor....which one. well instinct says get a decent one.

It has a night light, mains rechargable units and importantly it has portable section so I can wash the TT and listen out for the baby,
it also has a temperature sensor too so you know when it gets too hot in the nursery

but (anger growing)

but (anger seriously flowing...begin flame)

when its too hot the parent unit beeps and you can't adjust or turn off the sensor so you end up turning the bloody thing off!!

Who invented a sensor that can't be adjusted or turned off. I now you dont want to turn the thing off accidentally and boil your baby but in weather like his of course the nursery is above 22 degrees so stop beeping every 10 f**cking seconds at me.

Flame over

My advice by a cheap one with a temp guage but no audible warning!!

(Any ideas if I can plug it into the car, it might be louder that the current alarm!!)


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Sounds a nightmare!

Bit suprised you still use it though - we kept forgetting to turn ours on months ago and now don't bother!


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

jdn said:


> Sounds a nightmare!
> 
> Bit suprised you still use it though - we kept forgetting to turn ours on months ago and now don't bother!


We still use ours all the time, otherwise we wouldn't notice the wee man was crying. Our solution was to open his bedroom window last night - through breeze cooled it down to 22C and the beeping stopped. Ok, so it helps that we live in Scotland and aren't being plagued with all this hot weather..... :roll:


----------



## Pammy (Nov 10, 2003)

It aint gonna stop beeping coz of the risk to the wee one. Overheating is a real problem for babies. But tbh, if you're a sensible person who can tell when the nursery is going to be hot and take all the steps - why would you need that function anyway :? One that lets you hear of the wee person is crying is all I ever used  .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

22 C is not overheating!! What is this nonsense?


----------



## stephengreen (May 6, 2002)

DXN said:


> Well when the new arrival comes you like to get a few things one includes a monitor....which one. well instinct says get a decent one.
> 
> It has a night light, mains rechargable units and importantly it has portable section so I can wash the TT and listen out for the baby,
> it also has a temperature sensor too so you know when it gets too hot in the nursery
> ...


 Buy a portable air-con unit.set it to 20 degrees no more beeps, baby nice and comfy, job done.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> 22 C is not overheating!! What is this nonsense?


When you know something about the subject, come back and talk about it.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > 22 C is not overheating!! What is this nonsense?
> ...


I forgot you are a paediatrician and you are an authority on this subject. :roll:

Have you ever measured the temperature under the covers to see what temperatures the babies are normally sleeping in?

If 22C is too high then Greece and other hot countries wouldn't have any babies...they would all be dead...and I would be dead too as when I was little we didn't have air conditioning and the temperature in a Greek home is normally around 28-30C during summer.

So tell me then a bit more that you know in this subject.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I think this may be the reason why Greeks are thickskinned, so that they can overcome this problem 



vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Makes you wonder how the race got this far or even survived before such gadgetry. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


It's a well known fact that overheating is associated with a higher incidence of cot death. I suspect that you would have had windows etc open during the night so that there is some kind of cooling breeze flowing across the skin, and the kid wouldn't be covered in blankets either.

By the way, I suspect the _overnight_ temperature is not as high as you quote - I have lived in the middle east where temperatures regularly hit 45C+ during the day but cool to low to mid 20's overnight.

Either way, the first fact is indisputable and hence baby monitors in this instance are set to provide an audible warning to parents once their baby's room hits 23C or more.


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> jdn said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds a nightmare!
> ...


Our babbas room was very hot last night but I'm reluctant to open a window as we live close to a lake and the midges are like vampires so we settled for a fan pointing away from her. We didn't bother getting a monitor with a temperature guage but ours does have a movement sensor under the mattress so every time you pick her up and take her downstairs you have to return to the room 15 seconds later to switch it off :?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I saw a baby monitor in Thailand. It was a water monitor, if I remember correctly. Cold blooded reptile, though, so I've no idea if the temperature bit was working correctly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Steve_Mc (May 6, 2002)

One of my best mates is a paediatrician and her advice is to buy the cheapest intercom-only monitor. Re tempature, just use common sense -if you find it hot, then your baby's hot. Re movement sensor, she was very scornful - babies often exhibit periodic breathing which sends the movement sensor monitors mad. End result is countless false alarms and lots of wasted peadiatricians' time.

A small flame by proxy on her behalf there methinks :wink:


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> One of my best mates is a paediatrician and her advice is to buy the cheapest intercom-only monitor. Re tempature, just use common sense -if you find it hot, then your baby's hot.


Hurrah, exactly what we thought (and bought) last weekend.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Steve_Mc said:


> One of my best mates is a paediatrician and her advice is to buy the cheapest intercom-only monitor. Re tempature, just use common sense -if you find it hot, then your baby's hot. Re movement sensor, she was very scornful - babies often exhibit periodic breathing which sends the movement sensor monitors mad. End result is countless false alarms and lots of wasted peadiatricians' time.
> 
> A small flame by proxy on her behalf there methinks :wink:


How correct...and this is what I was talking about too.

Brett, it may cool down a lot at night but there are two problems...mosquitoes that chase babies like hell, especially me as I was their favourite, and the fact that the house cannot cool down during the few night hours when it was directly on sunlight for so many hours during the day.

I am a wonder boy that survived as a baby.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> I am a wonder boy that survived as a baby.


Yeah whatever. I'll continue to follow professional advice if that is ok with you.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> > I am a wonder boy that survived as a baby.
> 
> 
> Yeah whatever. I'll continue to follow professional advice if that is ok with you.


And the professional advice was given just above by a doctor...buy the cheapest monitor and don't bother with the temperature sensor. Also use common sense. :wink:


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

YES you can turn this off....
I had one last year it drove me mad until I read the instructions very carefully and if you open the battery section you will find some small switches..... these will switch off the beep sound.

Mine was a Tomy. In fact I aslo noticed that if you leave the night light part on the temp went up 1 or 2 degrees, I notified the makers and they said it should do this and sent a replacement (free) this happened again and they sent another... I gave up at this point as they all seemed to increase the temp when left on..... but after you switch the beep off you dont really care !!!

Its only a guide and we all know it feels too hot but then babies survive in hot countries !? and the is no evidnece to say cot death is any higher in those countries as a result of it?!


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

I will have a look tonight and report back.



jonhaff said:


> YES you can turn this off....
> I had one last year it drove me mad until I read the instructions very carefully and if you open the battery section you will find some small switches..... these will switch off the beep sound.
> 
> Mine was a Tomy. In fact I aslo noticed that if you leave the night light part on the temp went up 1 or 2 degrees, I notified the makers and they said it should do this and sent a replacement (free) this happened again and they sent another... I gave up at this point as they all seemed to increase the temp when left on..... but after you switch the beep off you dont really care !!!
> ...


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

I have to say the instructions are very unclear and you could almost say non-existent. There was a diagram that if you look closly enough notice a switch ... it was a year ago now but you are not alone...so many people were anoyed with the beeping... it got to me so much that i called the maker and asked if it was a design flaw......and thats when they agreed the instructions were crap and you can turn it off 

Hope this solves your problem ! This forum is worth more than TT issues !!


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Instant solution buy a fan and point it at the monitor not the baby  :wink:

Take it back Andy, get one with movement only. We have two and have no problems with false alarms. Only the pick baby up wonder off and then it goes off problem. Or the daft mother-in-law who cant find the switch cos she wont wear her glasses!! :x


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

vlastan said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > > I am a wonder boy that survived as a baby.
> ...


Thank goodness you are here to keep us straight.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> YES you can turn this off....
> I had one last year it drove me mad until I read the instructions very carefully and if you open the battery section you will find some small switches..... these will switch off the beep sound.


This forum is great - a friend of ours was talking to my other half this afternoon about her Tomy monitor with temp gauge and was whinging about the beep - I told her what I'd read here when I got home from work tonight, she's very grateful - thanks for the info


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Baby monitors! Waw what fun you have can have listening on other neighbours with them!  8) .

On a serious note though. I have experienced two babies. In my experienced the parent's ear is just as good with the odd door open. You have that monitor on, you will be both be twitching all night long at the baby's movements, sighs, yawns, coos etc etc.

As for heat sensors. Follow your instinct! If you feel the hot, baby will feel hot. If you feel cold, baby will feel cold. A health visitor will tell you that one!

Years back when parents had 12+ children they didn't have all these modern gadgets.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> Baby monitors! Waw what fun you have can have listening on other neighbours with them!  8) .
> 
> On a serious note though. I have experienced two babies. In my experienced the parent's ear is just as good with the odd door open. You have that monitor on, you will be both be twitching all night long at the baby's movements, sighs, yawns, coos etc etc.
> 
> ...


Open door policy doesn't work in our house. We have an pair of old converted farm cottages and it is over 50ft from his bedroom to the lounge, so monitor it is.

Only comment on the years back bit is that they has 12+ kids because infant mortality was so bad.

Anyway, best thing to come out of this post is the sensor tip. During the winter when we visit the parents-in-law, we have the opposite problem. Old house, no central heating and the monitor bleeps continuously to confirm just how baltic it is in the house. Ach well.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

I am sure that the product planners at Pampers are developing a shit rag with a built in temperature sensor as we speak. :roll:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Well I'll be dammned. I took the screw driver to the battery pack slot and low and behold 3 micro switches one stating alarm on/off. 

This forum never ceases to amaze at how you can tap in to others life experiences.

Many thanks. I now have a monitor that works without the beep in high temp, it just flashes a small LED which I can live with!

I even went into the loft but failed to find the instructions. I do have simple instructions but nothing about turning off alarm!

Thanks a lot jonhaff  [smiley=dude.gif]



jonhaff said:


> YES you can turn this off....
> I had one last year it drove me mad until I read the instructions very carefully and if you open the battery section you will find some small switches..... these will switch off the beep sound.
> 
> Mine was a Tomy. In fact I aslo noticed that if you leave the night light part on the temp went up 1 or 2 degrees, I notified the makers and they said it should do this and sent a replacement (free) this happened again and they sent another... I gave up at this point as they all seemed to increase the temp when left on..... but after you switch the beep off you dont really care !!!
> ...


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> I am sure that the product planners at Pampers are developing a shit rag with a built in temperature sensor as we speak. :roll:


You know, you might be onto something there. On top of that, if they could develop a sensor that works out whether Mummy needs to change it (number two) or Daddy (definitely number one, if at all), that would be even better! Hmmmmmmmmm......


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Glad I could help... I know how anoying it was !!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

BreTT said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > Baby monitors! Waw what fun you have can have listening on other neighbours with them!  8) .
> ...


Not really. It was because they didn't know about contraception.


----------



## Guy (May 13, 2002)

From baby monitors, through radio bleedover, temperature sensing nappies, baby care and now genetics.... What a forum 

Get them to fit low voltage heater and cooler circuits and you can have optimum temperature baby-grows. Have tubes and funnels fitted into the nappy and you can clean up in all market areas. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > I am sure that the product planners at Pampers are developing a shit rag with a built in temperature sensor as we speak. :roll:
> ...


We just need a good business plan Brett. :wink:


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

garyc said:


> BreTT said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Sorry I am not empowered to make such decisions. I'll need to run a SOAR via Europe and get back to you sometime in the next decade. :?


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I see where all the arguments about the pros and cons of monitors are coming from and the 'how did we all survive before the gadgets' argument however if you know someone who had had experience of SIDS then it is obvious why they will try anything to try and relieve the thought of it happening again. Whether the gizmo actually helps or not the fact that they FEEL they are doing everything possible will help them sleep more 'easy'

Our solution was simple www.grobag.com No overheating, no kicking off blankets, no fear of going under blankets.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BreTT said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > BreTT said:
> ...


Don't i know it. :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

We got a monitor purely to here if he was crying or not. An apneoa monitor (if they stop breathing) to my mind is complete paranoia (unless medically indicated). 
Our boy loves the growbags too jacTT225  They do seem an excellent idea.



jacTT225 said:


> I see where all the arguments about the pros and cons of monitors are coming from and the 'how did we all survive before the gadgets' argument however if you know someone who had had experience of SIDS then it is obvious why they will try anything to try and relieve the thought of it happening again. Whether the gizmo actually helps or not the fact that they FEEL they are doing everything possible will help them sleep more 'easy'
> 
> Our solution was simple www.grobag.com No overheating, no kicking off blankets, no fear of going under blankets.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

DXN said:


> We got a monitor purely to here if he was crying or not. An apneoa monitor (if they stop breathing) to my mind is complete paranoia (unless medically indicated).
> Our boy loves the growbags too jacTT225  They do seem an excellent idea.
> 
> 
> ...


Strange how babies are all different. You'd think that at that age they wouldn't know any better or have any strong preferences. Ours cried and cried from the moment we put him into a growbag to when we took him out. He didn't appear to like the restrictions imposed by them. We tried him about half a dozen times with them and then gave up and went back to blankets etc.


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

there is only one problem with these bags and that is they soon learn how to unpop them... better to find one that has a zip that goes from top down so they cant undo it !

in fact our little treasure now un pops everything !


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

jonhaff said:


> there is only one problem with these bags and that is they soon learn how to unpop them... better to find one that has a zip that goes from top down so they cant undo it !
> 
> in fact our little treasure now un pops everything !


My big worry is her cotbed with so many places where she can trap her little arms. We've blocked all gaps around the mattress with towels but somehow she still manages to dislodge them. We thought her Grobag might stem this but she can still manage a complete roll and a 90 degree turn when she's got it on. Strong baby I can tell ya  [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

The growbags we have do have zips going from top to bottom so he doesn't undo them.

When we check on him at night befoe missus and I turn in we have a bet to guess where in the cot he'll be lying, head up, down side ways.

AND No. 2 IS on the way aswell!!


----------

